# Roundhouse



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

This is my current project.


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2008)

Jeez!!! 
Hope you're building it sections!! 
Danged ambitious, but I'm sure it's going to turn out wonderfully!! 
What sized turntable will you be using?? 
Neat project!


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

I made the turntable this winter. Have not put it on the layout yet. 

http://youtube.com/watch?v=JdQJE8QNqDk


----------



## kevrut (Jan 3, 2008)

Looks great. 

Kevin.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

That's one _impressive_ roundhouse taking shape !


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Ron

Very nice roundhouse project, and one to fit the size of your layout. WoW!!


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

WOW Ron, that is GRRRRRREAT! If it were not for your house/shed you would have NO clue that it was not real. Amazing length on your layout, you rival Marty on that, I think! Thanks for posting it, gives a good idea of your track. Jerry


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Ron, this is looking really good. Could you provide links to larger pics? I know MLS limits the size but I'd like to take a closer look. This is on my projects list and I like what you've done so far but the pics are a little small. Also, on your turntable did you do a builders log or do you have any more info on construction? 

Also, on the roundhouse what dimensions are the stall openings?


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

http://archive.mylargescale.com/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=49951 This what i posted before. The stalls I made are 6" wide x 7" tall x 4' in length.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow! That is starting out impressive. Its going to be something when its done.


----------



## tbug (Feb 16, 2008)

Holey mackeral!!! Yes, impressive! Looking forward to continued progress/ pics.


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

Moved the roundhouse today out to the layout. Took three people a the wagon.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks good Ron. One of the three to move it was a photographer?  HOw's your back? Post MORE pix! Jerry


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2008)

Nice work Ron, can you make another i need a nice big round house as well.../DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/wow.gif 
Nick


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

More outside pictures. Photographer was the wagon puller. Still have roof to do.


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2008)

Can you do a couple of close up photos.../DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif 
Nick


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

what do you want close-ups of? Can e-mail you bigger ones is that what you want?


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

wooow 
and I thought you was a diesel guy???? 

As Ron knows, sizes doesn't matter, its how ell you use the space given to ya.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2008)

what a luck for you, to have enough space avaiable! 
at your building speed you might fill up a smaller layout within days. 

are you going to paint it?


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

That big roundhouse reminded me of the big cookies the Senek's brought to Marty's last fall. They do thing in a big way. 

Really nice job Ron, going to look great on a outstanding railroad.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Those were good cookies Henson! Jerry


----------



## Joe McGarry (Jan 4, 2008)

A truly awesome job of model building. Sincere congratulations on a great job !


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2008)

Ron, 
Thanks for the pictures you do great work... 
Nick.


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

Today the turntable got moved to the layout. Did lots of pictures. 

Lining Up 

Hooks on bucket 

attaching straps


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

Lift Off 

Backing Out 

In transit


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

Wrong side 

Right side 

Take up track


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

On to the Layout 

Base for the Turntable 

Almost there


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

As you can tell there is still work left to be done. Not by any means finished.


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

I gotta get me onena them thar John Deeres... 

Nice job Ron, keep 'em comin'.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

How much does that turntable weigh???? !!!


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Lookin' good! Yeah, nice tractor. No wonder an old guy like you can make big things!  Jerry


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2008)

Ron, 
can i come play at your house, he he he /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif in my opionion you have the biggest and one of the nicest layouts out west keep up the great work 
Nick...


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Well now we know how the Egyptians did it!  

Absolutely beautiful work! That is going to be so impressive all set up, actually it is already. Between you and Rudy Allarde we're going to have to redefine what is mean't by "model" railroads.


----------



## tjburger (Jan 2, 2008)

Fantasitc work!


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

Today's project, roof


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for all the comments.


----------



## MasonsDad (Feb 7, 2008)

That is going to be SWEET when its done, Thanks for the post and pics


----------



## llynrice (Jan 2, 2008)

That is a really magnificent roundhouse and turntable, Ron. I notice that the roundhouse seems to be sitting directly on the dirt. When you start putting tracks in the stalls, will you be putting in some sort of floor? 

Llyn


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Llyn. Yes, i'm going to put a floor on it but I have some more tweaking to do.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Ron, you have done a fantanstic job on the turntable and roundhouse, but looking at the pics of the two together it seems the turntable is too close to the roundhouse? It's probably just the angle I'm looking at?


----------



## tbug (Feb 16, 2008)

Now that is cool! looking forward to the 140-acres I have to build the RR on some day!!


----------



## VillageRail (Apr 25, 2008)

This is coming along very nicely. Can't wait to see the finished pictures. I believe I counted 14 stalls, you must have quite a collection of locomotives! 

I'd like to build something like this, right after I get a large farm to put it on, and a tractor to move it with...  

Paul


----------

